# out of touch with family to long



## Deucemoi (Mar 25, 2017)

It has been some time since I had any contact with my brothers family in seattle area. They no longer use the landline number I had. I have tried searches on the net,facebook,twitter,tweek...etc....No luck. I did manage to find that my nephew was married last year but I can find no phone numbers. Apparently they still live in the same house.
My dad had taken a great many photos of the family over the years. All on 35mm slides. Mom gave them to my brother years ago. Some date back to the 50's and I know would not be of interest to my ex sil or nephew and I would like to see them one more time.
Since his death I was not in the area and I had other things going so I was remiss in keeping in touch. 
I guess I am out of luck...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 25, 2017)

Do you have the house address for your nephew, maybe you can send a letter with your contact info via snail mail?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 26, 2017)

I agree, drop them a note.


----------

